# Suppression de fichier et de compte avec iCloud



## Deleted member 535112 (2 Août 2012)

Suppression de fichier et de compte avec iCloud

Bon je ne suis pas très fière de moi mais j'ai fait une boulette, et de taille :
Ma femme à le nouveau iPad. Je lui ai créé un compte iCloud avec un adresse @me.
Nous utilisons mon compte iTunes pour le téléchargement d'application.
Tout se passe bien jusqu'au jour où pour d'obscures raisons, nous décidons de changer d'adresse @me pour une correspondant plus au choix de ma femme. Je supprime donc le compte iCloud.
Je précise une chose : les fichiers Pages étaient synchronisés avec iCloud.
Quelle ne fut pas ma désagréable surprise de constater que tout les fichiers Pages ont disparu en même temps que le compte iCloud !

Ma question est la suivante : y a t'il un moyen de récupérer les fameux fichiers ???

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2012)

iwork c'est arrété le31 juillet 2012 !!! il fallait récupéré les documents avant... Tu n'en avais pas une copie sur ton mac ????  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5042?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2012)

Je pense qu'il parle de documents Pages version iPAD, synchronisés par iCloud (et pas de documents Pages version Mac partagés via iwork.com)

Dans ce cas, j'imagine que les documents Pages sont toujours dans l'iCloud mais associés au compte iCloud avec lequel ils ont été créés.
Il faut essayer de reconnecter l'iPAD à ce compte iCloud pour vérifier si les documents Pages réapparaissent bien


----------



## Deleted member 535112 (2 Août 2012)

Exact, je voulais parler de la synchro automatique des fichiers Pages avec iCloud, et non avec iWorks (je n'avais jamais utilisé ce service d'ailleurs).
Je vais essayées de récuperer les données sur l'ancien compte iCloud. Je croise les doigts.

Enfin c'est quand même c*# de supprimer les données de l'iPad juste parce qu'on à synchronisé et supprimer un compte iCloud


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2012)

hornfreak5555 a dit:


> ...
> Enfin c'est quand même c*# de supprimer les données de l'iPad juste parce qu'on à synchronisé et supprimer un compte iCloud


 

Ben oui et non.... en supprimant ce compte de l'iPAD on peut penser que le titulaire du compte iCloud n'utilise plus cet iPAD (qu'il l'a vendu ou donné à un autre utilisateur) et donc supprimer ses fichiers peut être judicieux.

Maintenant j'ose espérer que les fichiers sont toujours bien présents dans le cloud, associés au compte iCloud et qu'il suffit de reparamétrer l'iPAD (voire un autre iPAD) avec ce compte pour voir réapparaitre les fichiers


----------



## Deleted member 535112 (6 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses. En déplacement, je n'ai pas mon Mac avec moi et de ce fait je ne peux pas pour le moment remettre l'ancien compte iCloud sans supprimer le compte actuel. Tant qu'à faire, autant éviter de faire deux fois la même boulette ...

Je veux pas te contredire par contre  r e m y , mais SI, je trouve ça vraiment stupide car dans les préférences systèmes, il y a un bouton qui te permet de tout réinitialiser, donc généralement quand tu veux vendre ou autre ton iPad ou même iPhone, tu réinitialises tout, et pas qu'iCloud. Parce que la, j'ai toujours les données liées au compte iTunes à savoir les applications, les musiques ...


----------

